# Seat Upgrade Pondering



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Went a few longer range trips and the eco cloth seats are just uncomfortably hard after awhile. I want to snag a leather power seat (not heated) for myself but before I order it, has anybody sat in both and is the leather seat more "comfy" and less hard than the cloth seats? Thanks for any input!!! =)


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

mikeeitup said:


> Went a few longer range trips and the eco cloth seats are just uncomfortably hard after awhile. I want to snag a leather power seat (not heated) for myself but before I order it, has anybody sat in both and is the leather seat more "comfy" and less hard than the cloth seats? Thanks for any input!!! =)


For me personally, I like more ventilation if you may. Hot in Texas, yes cars have AC, but still... I have sat in leather seated cruzes when I was test driving them, I actually thought they felt harder.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Oof thanks for the heads up that REALLY sucks. I guess my only option is to rebuild the seat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The only difference between a stock cloth seat and a stock leather seat, heated or not, is the covers. The power option just makes on the fly adjustments easier.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I'm gonna pay somebody to rebuild the seat then. That's kinda sad how uncomfy they are. Maybe I'm just a little bitch too but everybody that has rode in my car has said they get uncomfortable quite quickly.


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

I"ll say this, the seats aren't that uncomfortable, (either cloth or leather). The thing about the leather covers are they are either HOT (in summer) or COLD (in winter), while the cloth are usually good any temp.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

mikeeitup said:


> Oof thanks for the heads up that REALLY sucks. I guess my only option is to rebuild the seat.


Put some weight in the seat while it's parked. Bags of beans, books, buckets.. ect. 

After seeing how the seats are constructed I think you could get them to soften up. When I first got the car, nearly 9 years ago I thought the seats were too firm. I can now tell that the drivers seat is not as firm as the passenger. It's the same foam construction other than the passenger presence sensor, which doesn't effect the seat feel. 

Good Luck.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Good suggestion thank you!


----------

